# Z24i won't start. Injector problem maybe.



## Donnie (May 26, 2006)

Someone gave me a 87 Nissan 2wd truck that had been sitting up for 4 years. Replaced fuel tank and pump assy, but still won't start. Fuel is getting at least as far as the fuel filter outlet but obviously not to the cylinders. Runs great for about 15 seconds if you pour a Tbsp. of gas down the throttle body. Where do I start?


----------



## ddude2uc (Sep 7, 2005)

Could be the injectors not receiving a signal from the ECM (broken wire, no ground) , or ECM is bad. Then again, fuel line can be clogged somewhere past the filter, or not enough fuel pressure.


----------

